# N64 Emulator



## HollowMoose (Sep 5, 2011)

The emulator is not listed in the app store so you need to download outside of the market place.

You can do all of this directly from your Touchpad

1. Download the emulator from 
http://d01.megashares.com/dl/XNJo3mY/N64oid v2.4.1.apk

2. Navigate to your download folder from file manager and install the .apk file. (A message will come up not allowing you to install the app because it Isn't from the market. Should give you an option to change the settings)

3. Once the emulator is install all you need are roms. (I have posted one below and info on how to get others)

4. Once you've downloaded the rom just open N64oid navigate to where the rom is and play.

There is no need to unzip the files they should play just fine.

Zelda Ocarina of Time
http://megaupload.com/?d=COF1FOKP

http://www.emuparadise.me/
is a good website to get roms from but it is fairly troublesome to get the actual download link. What usually works for me is
1. Search the name at the top of the website.
2. At the top of the results there should a drop down arrow to refine the search. 
For "Section" choose ROMs/ISOs/Games. (another option should appear)
For "System" choose Nintendo 64
3. Somewhere in the middle there should be a direct download link.

If you have trouble finding the roms download link on this website I cant really help because although most are easy they vary slightly for each rom. If your having trouble you can also just search for the rom on google.

You can also connect a Wi remote through bluetooth and use that as a controller in the options menu. (Settings->Other Options->Use input method
I have not been able to try the Wii Remote yet because I currently dont have one with me. But I do know it's possible.
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.ccpcreations.android.WiiUseAndroid&feature=related_apps

Enjoy!!


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

So I could have gotten this app for free? I originally bought it through SlideMe.. oh well. Good to know now I guess.


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't feel too bad, Hyper It took a few hours for me to find the 2.4.2 version that version which is what you have Hyper is starting to take use of the Dual core and supports multiple controllers. 2.2 x he has posted is not capable and runs with some hiccups.

Edit::

Yw, Hollow Moose , I do assure you the newer version is out there and runs better then that version but since it was released like 2 weeks ago is not easy to find. if they were on Gmarket i'd totally buy his app. he just seems to jump servers to much to feel safe buying the app though. He also makes apps for Snes, Nes, Sega, ba, Gbc and so on and does a wonderful job with intergrating controllers.


----------



## HollowMoose (Sep 5, 2011)

Kpa2727 said:


> Don't feel too bad, Hyper It took a few hours for me to find the 2.4.2 version that version which is what you have Heavy is starking to take use of the Dual core and supports multiple controllers. 2.2 x he has posted is not capable and runs with some hiccups.


Thanks didn't know there was a more current version I edited the post with a new link to v2.4.1 not quite v2.4.2 but hopefully still a better version.


----------

